# bluetooth doesn't work automatically (dell wireless 370 ad.)

## arkas

hello,

I want to set up bluetooth on my laptop and it doesn`t work.

I have read several threats and unfortunately found nothing that could help me.

I have a laptop from dell with a dell wireless 370 adapter.

# lsusb

```

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:63fc Microdia

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c526 Logitech, Inc. Nano Receiver

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 413c:8157 Dell Computer Corp. Integrated Keyboard

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 413c:8158 Dell Computer Corp. Integrated Touchpad / Trackstick

```

my kernel (2.6.39-gentoo-r2) settings are:

```
 

  x x                                                        --- Bluetooth subsystem support                                                                                                x x

  x x                                                        [*]   L2CAP protocol support                                                                                                   x x

  x x                                                        [ ]   SCO links support                                                                                                        x x

  x x                                                        <*>   RFCOMM protocol support                                                                                                  x x

  x x                                                        [ ]     RFCOMM TTY support                                                                                                     x x

  x x                                                        < >   BNEP protocol support                                                                                                    x x

  x x                                                        <*>   HIDP protocol support                                                                                                    x x

  x x                                                              Bluetooth device drivers  --->                                                                                           x x

  x x                                                        <*> HCI USB driver                                                                                                             x x

  x x                                                        < > HCI UART driver                                                                                                            x x

  x x                                                        < > HCI BCM203x USB driver                                                                                                     x x

  x x                                                        < > HCI BPA10x USB driver                                                                                                      x x

  x x                                                        < > HCI BlueFRITZ! USB driver                                                                                                  x x

  x x                                                        < > HCI DTL1 (PC Card) driver                                                                                                  x x

  x x                                                        < > HCI BT3C (PC Card) driver                                                                                                  x x

  x x                                                        < > HCI BlueCard (PC Card) driver                                                                                              x x

  x x                                                        < > HCI UART (PC Card) device driver                                                                                           x x

  x x                                                        < > HCI VHCI (Virtual HCI device) driver                                                                                       x x

  x x                                                        < > Marvell Bluetooth driver support                                                                                           x x

  x x                                                        < > Atheros firmware download driver

```

and i have installed bluez with the following flags:

```

net-wireless/bluez-4.94-r1  USE="alsa consolekit cups gstreamer -caps -debug -health -maemo6 -old-daemons -pcmcia -pnat -test-programs -usb"

```

and i have also 'bluetooth' in my system-wide use-flags (make.conf)!!

Finally, I have no idea anymore why it does not work.

I hope anybody else?

Thanks for help.Last edited by arkas on Mon Jun 27, 2011 9:30 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## arkas

after hours of searching the internet I found the problem!

net-wireless/bluez must be compiled with the usb flag.

```

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/bluez-4.94-r1  USE="alsa consolekit cups gstreamer usb -caps -debug -health -maemo6 -old-daemons -pcmcia -pnat -test-programs"

```

```

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-171-r1  USE="acl extras introspection rule_generator -action_modeswitch -build -debug -edd -floppy -gudev -hwdb -keymap (-selinux) -test"

```

Now I am come to this, that if I start bluetooth by hand,

```

# /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

```

it looks as if everything would work.

but i think, udev is supposed to start bluetooth automatically.

even after adding my user to the uucp group, this still doesn`t work and i don`t know why.

anybody else?

----------

## arkas

i think, there is something wrong with udev.

even udev[extras] should still bring the command

```

# hid2hci

```

what it does not.

----------

## VoidMage

That's cause >=sys-fs/udev-171-r1 does not provide hid2hci - now it's provided by recent net-wireless/bluez.

----------

## arkas

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> That's cause >=sys-fs/udev-171-r1 does not provide hid2hci - now it's provided by recent net-wireless/bluez.

 

Hm, I think it`s the other way around.

Look at this:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/315749?id=315749

(comment 31)!

However, it doesn`t matter because I've installed udev and bluez

and so I should be able to use the command:

```

# hid2hci

```

But I can`t !!!!

Therefore I think, something is wrong!!

So I still have the problem that udev does not identify/start my bluetooth automatically.

Maybe the command:

```

hid2hci --method dell -v 413c -p 8158 --mode hci

```

can solve that problem!

But as I said, I can`t execute this command.

----------

## astaecker

 *arkas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-171-r1  USE="acl extras introspection rule_generator -action_modeswitch -build -debug -edd -floppy -gudev -hwdb -keymap (-selinux) -test"
> ...

 

You need to activate the "action_modeswitch" USE flag.

----------

## VoidMage

No, the move I mentioned is a fact - just have a look at udev git log (it's one of the commits between 168 and 169).

It's just that only recently bluez ebuild was updated in that regard.

----------

## arkas

now i have installed udev with the following options:

```

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-171-r1  USE="acl action_modeswitch extras introspection rule_generator -build -debug -edd -floppy -gudev -hwdb -keymap (-selinux) -test"
```

However, the result is that bluetooth unfortunately does not start automatically as before.

bluez is also installed with the following options:

```

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/bluez-4.94-r1  USE="alsa consolekit cups gstreamer usb -caps -debug -health -maemo6 -old-daemons -pcmcia -pnat -test-programs"
```

also the cmd

```

# hid2hci

```

doesn't work!! although bluez is installed.

```

mvlap ~ # hid2hci

bash: hid2hci: Kommando nicht gefunden.

```

at last, something is wrong. udev should detect/start bluetooth automatically, what it doesn`t

and bluez should provide the cmd "hid2hci", what it doens`t.

----------

## VoidMage

Reemerge bluez - 4.94-r1 ebuild was slightly modified about a week after it went into the tree.

----------

## arkas

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Reemerge bluez - 4.94-r1 ebuild was slightly modified about a week after it went into the tree.

 

it didn`t change anything!  :Sad: 

----------

## VoidMage

Pastebin the build log from that rebuild.

----------

## arkas

i'm sorry, i unfortunately could not take care of it, because í had exams.

ahm, i don`t know how to get a build log file from a successful installation.

can you tell me?

----------

## lamarque

With my bluetooth controller I have to execute the commands below to activate it:

/usr/sbin/rfkill unblock $(/usr/sbin/rfkill list | awk -F: '/hci0:/ { print $1 }')

hciconfig hci0 up

----------

## lamarque

I have found a better way to rfkill unblock: in file /etc/modprobe.d/rfkill.conf change the line

options rfkill default_state=0

to

options rfkill default_state=1

That is it, now all rfkill states are set to soft unblocked by default.

----------

## arkas

 *lamarque wrote:*   

> ... file /etc/modprobe.d/rfkill.conf change the line
> 
> 

 

sorry, but this file doesn`t exist on my system.

----------

